# Heat pressing on both sides of shirt



## Jimster57 (Sep 27, 2006)

Hello everyone, I was wondering if it's possible to heat press on both sides of a shirt without neather side getting mest up. Can someone help. Thanks


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

Hi I just did 3 doz shirts this morning both sides in sublimation, I just stick some cardboard between the shirt so I dont get any ghosting, works great for me, I cant tell you about other methods as I only sublimate.

R.


----------



## Jimster57 (Sep 27, 2006)

Hey Plan B, I also was going to ask that queston. Do you think it's okay to stick a piece of paper btween the shirt insted of cardboard. Also, how did you place the image on both side? Did you stick them to the shirt with tape? What procedure did you do and how long did you press for?

(This question is for other people who might know the answer. I'm still in need of my first question being answered if it's possible to heat press both sides of a shirt.) Thanks guys for any help


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

Hi, When I say cardboard it was heavy printer paper the kind you make greeting cards with, the way I do it is that I press one side with the card stock between the shirt , I always do this because I have had ghosting problems inthe past, you may not need to do this but I take a little extra time, I lay all of my first press up and attach the transfer with high heat tape that I use for mugs, I think its teflon or somthing like that, so I press at 385 to 400 degrees light pressure for about 55 to 60 secs. then I follow the same procedure for the second press, I always use parchment paper or teflon sheets on top and bottom.

Thats the way I do it, someone else probably has a better way, I hope this helps R.


----------



## treadhead (Jul 26, 2006)

Jimster57 said:


> Hello everyone, I was wondering if it's possible to heat press on both sides of a shirt without neather side getting mest up. Can someone help. Thanks


Sure you can...no problem. It's done all the time.

You will want to use a teflon sheet on the bottom platen (or buy a teflon cover) to protect the 1st image while you are pressing the second if you are doing heat transfers (plastisol or vinyl). Basically, once you remove the backing sheet, you need to cover the image with a teflon sheet if you need to press it again for any reason. 

Sometimes, a teflon sheet tends to "gloss up" the image a bit so you might want to do the smaller image (pocket design) 1st so it is less noticeable.

Hope this helps...


----------



## TenaciousTees (Dec 9, 2005)

I use an x- large sized mouse pad in between the shirts and it has worked just fine, plus I have the teflon protectant on both sides.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Jimster57 said:


> Hello everyone, I was wondering if it's possible to heat press on both sides of a shirt without neather side getting mest up. Can someone help. Thanks


Yes, this is done with the use of telfon sheets.


----------



## COREY106 (Jul 13, 2007)

the very best thing to use is a teflon sheet which you can buy at any printing shop or off of ebay -i sublimate, but i print on both sides almost everytime. i put nothing between the shirt. i just lay the teflon peice over the top of shirt and it works fine.


----------



## Jimster57 (Sep 27, 2006)

Thank you guys so much. Man this helped me a lot. I just got two different orders for 100 shirt. One is for both sides sublimation and the other is both sides heat treansfer. I was able to provide double sided printing to them. Thanks guys.


----------



## Jimster57 (Sep 27, 2006)

plan b said:


> Hi I just did 3 doz shirts this morning both sides in sublimation, I just stick some cardboard between the shirt so I dont get any ghosting, works great for me, I cant tell you about other methods as I only sublimate.
> 
> R.


 
Hey Roger, how much did you charge per double sided sublimation shirt?


----------



## Lnfortun (Feb 18, 2006)

I use teflon sheet on the bottom platten as well. Here is another trick that I do sometimes with non sublimation and hot peel transfers. I press the large transfer first usually on the back of the shirt. Flip the shirt without peeling the transfer. Press the smaller transfer usually crest size on the front, which peels rather quickly without allowing the shirt and the transfer on the other side to cool down too much. Immediately peel the smaller transfer. Flip the shirt over and make sure it is laid down against the lower platten to keep the shirt/transfer hot. Immediately peel the larger transfer. 

Pressing both sides without peeling one side first works really well with cold peel transfers where the transfers do not have to be peeled right away.

This technique do not require a teflon sheet on the bottom platten. But I use one anyway as a precautionary measure. Accidents do happen sometimes and the lower paltten gets messy when that happens.

Luis


----------

